

Computer program fixes old code faster than expert engineers - donmarquis
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/computer-program-fixes-old-code-faster-than-expert-engineers-0609#.VaeI7NP8PTo.facebook

======
zimpenfish
I'm possibly missing some subtleties but isn't this "we can automatically
optimise image processing kernel assembly code" rather than the ridiculously
clickbaity headline?

And couldn't Adobe just recompile those routines with a newer
compiler/assembler/whatnot?

